# Flow M9 vs NXT-AT



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Wondering which binding would be better.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're both more for freestyle ride?

I do pretty much only free-riding and looking to pair it up with my k2 raygun.

My local shop has both of them for pretty cheap. Was wondering if I should pay a little more and get the NXT-AT's or would I be ok with the M9's.

Or would both of them be completely bad for free-riding?


Thanks.


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

dont know about the M9s, but the NXT-AT's are for all mountain riding, they are on the stiffer side than most flows.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I have been using Flow bindings since '04. I just bought a new pair of NXT's and they're great. Both the M series and NXT series are their upper tier bindings. The main difference is the NXT's have a metal base plate. The M series have all the same same tech that the NXT have except the plastic base plate and the 3-piece modular high-back that can rotate but these only come with the NXT-FSX and NXT-FSE models. Most of the M series and NXT have a 4-5 stiffness rating (5 is the stiffest) depending on which exact model you get. Check out Flow's website. They have full info on all their bindings including full specs and videos for each model. Hope this helps.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I have been using Flow bindings since '04. I just bought a new pair of NXT's and they're great. Both the M series and NXT series are their upper tier bindings. The main difference is the NXT's have a metal base plate. The M series have all the same same tech that the NXT have except the plastic base plate and the 3-piece modular high-back that can rotate but these only come with the NXT-FSX and NXT-FSE models. Most of the M series and NXT have a 4-5 stiffness rating (5 is the stiffest) depending on which exact model you get. Check out Flow's website. They have full info on all their bindings including full specs and videos for each model. Hope this helps.


I know the M9 and NXT are more freestyle oriented but, would they be ok for free-riding? I pretty much do only freeriding.

Also, that plastic base plate on the M9 worries me a bit. Would it be prone to cracking easier?

Now I sit here debating whether to spend an extra 30-40 bucks on the NXT and if it's worth it.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

They are both fine for freeriding, since FLows in generally are stiffer then other bindings.

I would stick to the NXT series. I had a 2009 M9 highback snap in half from hard carving. Never had that happen on any binding before.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> They are both fine for freeriding, since FLows in generally are stiffer then other bindings.
> 
> I would stick to the NXT series. I had a 2009 M9 highback snap in half from hard carving. Never had that happen on any binding before.


I'm confused.

I thought both the NXT and M9's both have a 15% glass-field Nylon ventilated hiback.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

WorstPlayer said:


> I know the M9 and NXT are more freestyle oriented but, would they be ok for free-riding? I pretty much do only freeriding.
> 
> Also, that plastic base plate on the M9 worries me a bit. Would it be prone to cracking easier?
> 
> Now I sit here debating whether to spend an extra 30-40 bucks on the NXT and if it's worth it.


They all will work fine for freeriding. BUT.... according to their website, the NXT-AT is a Big Mountain/Freestyle 
while the NXT-FRX is a Big Mountain/Freeride binding. M9 is an All Mountain/Freestyle and the M11 is All Mountain/Freeride


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

WorstPlayer said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> I thought both the NXT and M9's both have a 15% glass-field Nylon ventilated hiback.


I don't know if they use the same highbacks for the m9 and nxt at (at least in the 2009 models), but all I know is my so called indestructible m9 highback snapped, but my NXT ats are still fine. I have since then retired my flows and mainly use Rides now (mainly for the canted footbed).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Same highback. He who broke his is an odd occurence. The way the binding works with the cable means that a super aggressive heelside turn gets stressed more on the cable than the highback. A 15% glass back on a traditional binding would feel like a Union highback, soft. They work on Flows cause the does most the work.

Get some AT's if you wanna freeride. Or if you wanna save some money get some M11's. M9's with a stiffer strap.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Same highback. He who broke his is an odd occurence. The way the binding works with the cable means that a super aggressive heelside turn gets stressed more on the cable than the highback. A 15% glass back on a traditional binding would feel like a Union highback, soft. They work on Flows cause the does most the work.
> 
> Get some AT's if you wanna freeride. Or if you wanna save some money get some M11's. M9's with a stiffer strap.


I have heard about the highbacks breaking several times both on the forum and from other people I have met riding. About a month ago I shared a chair at Breck with a guy that was actually riding on his Flows with a broken highback. They were NXT's too. The NXT- ATSE and NXT-FSE have different highbacks than the M series btw.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

AcroPhile said:


> I have heard about the highbacks breaking several times both on the forum and from other people I have met riding. About a month ago I shared a chair at Breck with a guy that was actually riding on his Flows with a broken highback. They were NXT's too. The NXT- ATSE and NXT-FSE have different highbacks than the M series btw.


Different padding on the AT and ATSE's, the structure is the same. FSE's and FRX are the modular which is an aluminum "heelcup" and nylon/fiberglass top sections.

I'm curious where they're braking


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

They are breaking because there are some people in the world that can fuck up an anvil in a sandpile. What they dont tell you is that they have broken everything else they ride too.

Most people will never have a problem, the few that do are the ones that you will hear the stories from. The people that didnt have a problem are too busy enjoying their bindings on the slopes to come on the forum to tell you how awesome they are.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

WorstPlayer said:


> Wondering which binding would be better.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're both more for freestyle ride?
> 
> ...


Getting back to your original question, they are both all mountain bindings that would not be "completely bad for free-riding." In fact the NXT AS or FSE are relatively stiff (9 on a scale of 1-10), perfect for free-riding. The M9s are a little softer (7) and therefor a little more conducive to "park and pipe". The uber stiff FRX is the most free-ride like binding Flow makes. I free-ride steep and deep on the FSEs and don't think you can find a more responsive, comfortable binding.


----------

